
Robot Framework – test automation in Python - mkj
http://robotframework.org/
======
gamesbrainiac
At the end of the day, I still end up using `unittests` for most of the work I
do for my dayjob. Does not adding good documentation to the unit tests that
you write achieve the same thing as BDD? From what I've understood so far, BDD
merely adds a layer of explanation on top of unit tests.

~~~
bobm_kite9
I think all these frameworks are basically different ways of handling the
separation of concerns between the specification and the code to test it:
cucumber, concordion, robot etc.

The essential difficulty I think is in presenting the documentation in a form
that is readable / writeable by the wider audience of non-developers.

------
TeeWEE
This BDD driven tests, are imho not adding much value for developers. I"d
rather call into the test myself with some code (python unittest)

~~~
gdubya
True. The value here is for less technical stakeholders. IMHO BDD bridges the
gap between the underlying technical implementation and the business
requirements, providing automated QA and documentation.

~~~
746F7475
Or if you have bigger software that requires testers.

I work as software tester and my job is to come up with scenarios, find edge
cases and write automated tests continuous integration. My main tools are
Jenkins and Robot Framework.

